# Canadian Navy PAO at Camp Eggers, Kabul, Afghanistan.



## Mainz (18 Aug 2011)

As a Canadian member of the coalition, serving here in Kabul, I am proud to work alongside Australians, Brits, Americans and so many others. Their dedication, commitment and sacrifice makes an indelible imprint on me. The NATO Training Mission here in Afghanistan moves towards its vision to train Afghan leaders, build literacy and vocational skills and to develop enduring institutions. Training the trainers is the phrase I have heard quite often, and now I see it on a regular basis. Coalition forces standing back while Afghan nationals take over leadership and training roles. 
My name is SLt David Lewis, I am a Royal Canadian Navy officer and I am a Public Affairs Officer here at Camp Eggers, Kabul, Afghanistan. It is my desire to keep everyone informed of the progress and activities of NATO Training Mission Afghanistan. For those interested, I invite you to visit our facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/TroopsInAfghanistan, or http://ntm-a.com. Please also feel free to contact me personally at stand4canada@yahoo.ca  or David.Lewis.CAN@afghan.swa.army.mil


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the outreach - much appreciated.  As nice as the coverage of the pack-up/clean-up phase is  ;D I'm looking forward to news about the new training mission - stay safe.


----------



## Strike (18 Aug 2011)

Mainz - tell Glenn P that the Edmonton troup says hi and we love his updates!


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Aug 2011)

Mainz said:
			
		

> My name is SLt David Lewis, *I am a Royal Canadian Navy officer *



I bet that felt good to say, no?  


(Stay safe, and I look forward to reading your updates!)


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Aug 2011)

Thanks SLt Mainz, RCN.

Good luck and I would love to be there.....I just gotta get there.....anyone need their bags carried?


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Aug 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Good luck and I would love to be there.....I just gotta get there.....anyone need their bags carried?



You're at the right rank level, Sigs School in Kabul has 2 Jr NCMs out of 20 or so people. Not sure how the other schools are weighted but its a rank-heavy mission. Can you fit in a MOB box? I'm going with Roto 1.


----------



## Mainz (20 Aug 2011)

It did! It is the first time I've used it. Made me smile!   :nod:



			
				Technoviking said:
			
		

> I bet that felt good to say, no?
> 
> 
> (Stay safe, and I look forward to reading your updates!)


----------



## armyvern (20 Aug 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Thanks for the outreach - much appreciated.  As nice as the coverage of the pack-up/clean-up phase is  ;D I'm looking forward to news about the new training mission - stay safe.



Nice ... LMAO; you aren't here with us!! Hot day today --- BBQ in the near future.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Aug 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Nice ... LMAO; you aren't here with us!! Hot day today --- BBQ in the near future.


No offence meant to those doing a pretty critical job    It's just that there seems to be more coverage of the shut-down than there was of the mission when it was in full swing.

Stay safe AV!


----------



## Mainz (31 Aug 2011)

My office here in Kabul puts out a variet of PAO products.
We record the progress of Canadian and all coalition forces.
A very talented American SSgt Holly Roberts is begining a series showing the progress of recruits in the Afghan National Police force.
There are many OPP and RCMP which work here on Camp Eggers, heading out to train and mentor Afghans.
I will certainly post any Canadian content here as well.
I just find this first episode in a series of 14 we're putting out, very inspirational and I wanted to share it.
Hopefully I wont draw the ire of too many because its not specifically Canadian nor Navy.
I however, am.

Checkit out:

http://youtu.be/m6CKCJSJNqM


----------



## JBP (10 Sep 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You're at the right rank level, Sigs School in Kabul has 2 Jr NCMs out of 20 or so people. Not sure how the other schools are weighted but its a rank-heavy mission. Can you fit in a MOB box? I'm going with Roto 1.



I was wondering if there was a 'Sig' school up there or not. If there's only 2Jr NCM's I'm guessing it's mostly training at the officer level for comms training etc... How to write CEOI's/comms plans.

Do the Afghani's have a strategic or tactical computerized C2 system yet? I'm wondering if there will be a chance for me to hop back over here in a couple years and teach Field-deployable networks to Afghani's.


----------

